# King Line



## macca57 (Sep 21, 2005)

I am currently researching the history of King Line & Dodd, Thomson & Co. Ltd.
My research todate has thrown up some interesting facts.
According to (and my own)previous research King Line, withdrew from shipping in 1986 when it sold the two Scottish tankers.
They in fact withdrew from shipping in July 1988. From 1986-88 they leased ships, can anyone tell how I can find out the names of the ships they lease.


----------



## John Callon (Dec 20, 2008)

macca57 said:


> I am currently researching the history of King Line & Dodd, Thomson & Co. Ltd.
> My research todate has thrown up some interesting facts.
> According to (and my own)previous research King Line, withdrew from shipping in 1986 when it sold the two Scottish tankers.
> They in fact withdrew from shipping in July 1988. From 1986-88 they leased ships, can anyone tell how I can find out the names of the ships they lease.


I presume when you say King Line leased ships, they actually chartered vessels. The chartering of vessels used to be carried out on the Baltic Exchange, London. Try a Google search for that organisation and see where it takes you. You may be able to get some contact leads.

Regards,
John C.


----------



## aflewk (Jun 13, 2008)

Check out facebook group Union castle line you get some helpfull info from people who worked on them ships , i worked on the Bonnieway which was a charted bulky......


----------

